# eircom phone handset rental charges



## arbitron (20 Aug 2014)

Just to make people aware, I have recently discovered that several older relatives have been paying monthly rental fees for _Telecom Éireann_ phones for the past 20+ years.  It costs them approximately €30 per phone per year.

I understand that they signed up for it, caveat emptor, etc. but it is a total waste of money.  None of the phones have been used in years and they presumed that the original phones had just been paid off, like a buy to rent.

I called eircom and cancelled immediately.  They asked me to post back the handsets by freepost, which I will do, but the phones are so old and dilapidated I can only imagine they plan to offload them to a museum or antique shop!


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Aug 2014)

I noticed that and cancelled handsets about 15 years ago. Can't believe they are _still _doing it. One more reason (as if I needed any more) I will never, ever be going back to Eircom.


----------



## Leo (20 Aug 2014)

arbitron said:


> They asked me to post back the handsets by freepost, which I will do, but the phones are so old and dilapidated I can only imagine they plan to offload them to a museum or antique shop!



Good job you still have the phones, as they could have sought extra fees had you not been able to return them.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Aug 2014)

I took the other option many years ago and offered them £10 for it. We still have it -strictly ornamental in the hall but it has a great loud ring. You'd never miss a call


----------

